

Closed Club – browse shut-down startups, learn why they closed down - talhof8
http://closedclub.co/

======
kjs3
So much more enjoyable when it was called "fuckedcompany.com", if for no other
reason the FC guys didn't make you log in to fully use the site, which is
incredibly douchey and a guarantee I'll never take another look at the site.

